# false kernel panic at boot?



## kr651129 (Sep 19, 2012)

I reinstalled FreeBSD amd64 9.0 and now I get the following error at boot, it hangs until I ctrl+c out of it then the system boots normal.


```
Starting syslogd
savecore: reboot after panic: page fault
Sep 19 14:13:34 localhost savecore: reboot after panic: page fault
savecore: writing core to vmcore.1
```

I've reinstalled a few times and still get this error, how do I fix this?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 19, 2012)

```
man savecore?
```
 Though verbose booting, knowledge of rc and even rc.conf might give more clues. Check for .core files? Check lost+found empty on all filesystems? Check /var/crash ??
Just a few ideas; I really do not know an answer.


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 20, 2012)

Contents of /var/crash


```
# ls
bounds		info.2		info.5		vmcore.1	vmcore.4
info.0		info.3		minfree		vmcore.2	vmcore.5
info.1		info.4		vmcore.0	vmcore.3
```

The output of the vmcore.x files are mainly gibberish unless I'm not opening them correctly?

My rc.conf shouldn't have anything to do with this since it's started on a fresh install first boot, but here is it anyway:


```
hostname="localhost"
wlans_wpi0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
ifconfig_wlan0_ipv6="inet6 accept_rtadv"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"

devfs_system_ruleset="system"

clear_tmp_enable="YES"
clean_tmp_x="YES"

dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"

gdm_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
devfs_system_ruleset="system"
```

Can't find any .core files either


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 20, 2012)

You may wish to change dumpdev to NO; and /bin/rm -v /var/crash/vmcore*  unless you want to analyze them. OTOH a verbose boot (if that works well) may show a more precise location during the boot where it crashes. 
There were other changes I made from the v8 > v9 booting (default menu works now, one or two choices within it do not...) 
Can't say much more, your rc.conf has lots of items I've never gotten around to putting in it yet (gnome, gdm, powerd...)


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 20, 2012)

After letting my system hang at the crash point during boot, it generated something that might be more valuable.

http://pastebin.com/TkmuKqWe

And I've got the following info.x files


```
Architecture: amd64
  Architecture Version: 2
  Dump Length: 662462464B (631 MB)
  Blocksize: 512
  Dumptime: Tue Sep 18 07:00:59 2012
  Hostname: localhost
  Magic: FreeBSD Kernel Dump
  Version String: FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
  Panic String: page fault
  Dump Parity: 202669648
  Bounds: 0
  Dump Status: good
```

All of which have the same text


----------



## kr651129 (Sep 20, 2012)

This isn't really a solution but after upgrading to 9.1-RC1 everything is up and running 100%


----------



## Majorix (Sep 20, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> This isn't really a solution but after upgrading to 9.1-RC1 everything is up and running 100%



Which is, in fact, a solution if the problem is fixed. It means someone somewhere fixed it, that is why there are new releases and patches all the time  Glad it works.


----------

